
Show HN: NavNav – Curated UI Examples - giangnguyen
https://navnav.co/
======
gitgud
This is pretty awesome. Kind of like a better catalogue of code-pen examples.
I'm always trying to find snippets for small UI components, but I can't stand
browsing code-pen directly.

